# Painting red iron buildings' purlins, guirts, etc



## skeeballhead (Aug 4, 2008)

I need to know what would be the best paint to use to paint the red iron purlins, guirts, etc for my 30x50 building. I was going to put them on saw horses and spray them. My buddy wanted to paint them with tractor paint and hardener, etc. I just think it will take too long. Plus with the money I would have to pay him, I was thinking of buying a sprayer. Any suggestions on that. I want a quality unit. Anyway, let me know what some of you think. It has the red oxide primer on it now, a little discolored from sitting. Any help would be great.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2008)

I'd either use an oil based roof and maintenance paint or an Acrylic DTM. My preference would be for the DTM since you have a sound coat of what I'm assuming is probably oil based red oxide primer.


----------



## mark942 (Feb 2, 2008)

As it has been said,The red oxide you have now is a good base. From there you have a couple of choices.Heavy equipment enamel (oil base)http://www.sherwin-williams.com/oem/us/eng/products/fast_production_enamel/ Or a Polyurethane Enamel. http://www.sherwin-williams.com/oem/us/eng/products/polane_28t_plus_polyurethane_enamel/ Enamel will be the least expensive of the two. As to sprayers, Pressure pot comes to mind if you by chance have a compressor,220V would be more applicable to keep up a constant pressure.If not, a good single stage will suffice, but might be lagging in pressure. A cup gun will also do the trick. That to will need a compressor. Myself, I went out and bought a Graico mini turbo HVLP. 300 or so dollars,with a fine tip it might run you a bit more.That was quite a few years ago.Here is a link http://www.paintsprayerslv.com/Graco/HVLP/graco_hvlp.htm
They have gone up a little bit since I bought. Hope this is of some help. Good luck to you. :thumbsup:


----------

